# [SOLVED] HSF missing /usr/src/linux/include/linux/autoconf.h

## jchau

I recently upgraded from linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 to linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1.  Upon reboot, /etc/init.d/hsf (from net-dialup/hsfmodem-7.80.02.05) tried to rebuild my driver for my Conexant HSF softmodem.  

However, it gives me the following error and aborts:

 *Quote:*   

> WARNING: missing file /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r1-2010Jul10/build/include/linux/autoconf.h
> 
> The cause of this is usually a missing or unconfigured
> 
> kernel source tree (and sometimes an incorrect directory or symbolic link).
> ...

 

Note that the driver for the HSF softmodem was able to build when I was using the 2.6.32-r7 kernel.  

Am I doing something wrong?  Or is this a bug in net-dialup/hsfmodem or gentoo-sources?

Please let me know if more information is needed.  Thanks for any help.Last edited by jchau on Sun Jul 11, 2010 4:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jchau,

Its a feature of third party kernel modules. /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r1-2010Jul10/build/include/linux/autoconf.h no longer exists in the 2.6.34 kernel, so the hsf driver needs to be updated to use its replacement.

You may be able to fool it with a symlink but that may just get you to the next problem too. Check to see if their is a later modem driver.

The damage happened at kernel 2.6.33, when the file name changed from  linux/autoconf.h to generated/autoconf.h.

----------

## jchau

Thanks.  I'll try to get the HSF driver developers' help then.

----------

